# Fährt jemand ein Biria PRO  RS ??



## brilli (30. Mai 2010)

hallo,

baue mir gerade ein neues Biria pro rs auf ! wäre interessant zuwissen ob jemand so ein teil hier noch besitzt?

mfg brilli


----------



## LennoxLehmann (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Brilli,

habe zwar kein Biria pro RS. Hatte aber ein MXM pro RS, welches genauso gebaut war und vom gleichen Hersteller zusammengeschweißt war. War mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden und habe diesen auch selbst zusammen gebaut. Wenn du Fotos sehen willst, dann sag bescheid.

Gruß patte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brilli (30. Mai 2010)

LennoxLehmann schrieb:


> Hallo Brilli,
> 
> habe zwar kein Biria pro RS. Hatte aber ein MXM pro RS, welches genauso gebaut war und vom gleichen Hersteller zusammengeschweißt war. War mit dem Rahmen sehr zufrieden und habe diesen auch selbst zusammen gebaut. Wenn du Fotos sehen willst, dann sag bescheid.
> 
> Gruß patte



hallo patte,

ja wäre nett wenn du bilder zeigen würdest! danke

mfg brilli


----------



## LennoxLehmann (30. Mai 2010)

1


----------



## brilli (10. Juni 2010)

jetzt ist es fertig!

mfg brilli


----------



## Bassooka (18. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht ein bisschen spät, aber ich fahre auch ein Biria Pro RS. Habs auch komplett selbst aufgebaut.
Der vordere Reifen ist auf dem Bild grad neu und den silbernen Bremshebel werde ich noch gegen einen schwarzen tauschen wenn ich mal bei eBay einen erwische. Der Laufradsatz ist ebenfalls innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate fällig und es kommen reine Disc-Laufräder rein (im Moment ist ja ne Felgenbrems-Felge verbaut), vermutlich ein Fulcrum Red Metal 5. Sicherlich keine ausgesprochene Schönheit, da ich noch Student bin hab ich halt gesehen dass ich günstig Teile bekomme. Daher auch die verschiedenen Bremshebel (ich sag nur "Rose-Schlussverkauf"). Achja: Die Schaltzüge werden auch demnächst durch Jagwire Ripcord ersetzt.


----------



## brilli (18. Juni 2010)

hallo,
schön gefällt mir, können wir ja bald einen club aufmachen!

mfg brilli


----------



## Bassooka (18. Juni 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand den nackten Rahmen mal gewogen? Wo habt ihr ihn eigentlich gekauft? Ich habe ihn damals von privat über die Bucht gekauft und nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet. Jetzt achte ich mittlerweile doch drauf und es würde mich mal interessieren was er wiegt...

Ich sehe übrigens hier an der Uni manchmal noch ein Bike mit diesem Rahmen (auch in gelb). Das ist allerdings eher alltagsmäßig aufgebaut, mit V-Brakes und günstiger Schaltung. Wer es fährt weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## brilli (18. Juni 2010)

leider nein, aber er war sehr leicht in der hand und das bei der preislage!

mfg brilli


----------



## Bassooka (8. Juli 2010)

Hab zufällig heute nochmal den Rahmen gegoogled und bin dabei auf das gestoßen: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mtb-biria-pro-rs-neu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!/8939451
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz vergucke ist das doch Deins. Darf man fragen warum Du es verkaufst?


----------



## brilli (9. Juli 2010)

hallo,
ja ist meins. verkaufen eigentlich nicht ganz, mal schauen ob interesse besteht!
wenn ja vielleicht dann ein neues projekt, zum rumstehen ist es mir zuschade.

mfg brilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uli49 (9. Juli 2010)

brilli schrieb:


> hallo,
> ja ist meins. verkaufen eigentlich nicht ganz, mal schauen ob interesse besteht!
> wenn ja vielleicht dann ein neues projekt, zum rumstehen ist es mir zuschade.
> mfg brilli



1200?


----------



## Bassooka (9. Juli 2010)

Nunja, ich denke auch, dass das ein bisschen arg viel verlangt ist. Wie auch immer: Ich habe gestern herausgefunden dass der Rahmen in der Größe 19" 1900g wiegt. Ist also nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht. Der Link dazu: http://www.bike-center.pl/index.php?p1472,biria-rs-pro-mtb-czarno-czerwona-rama Außerdem geholfen hat ein polnisch-deutsch Übersetzer. Der Preis liegt übrigens bei umgerechnet 100.
Naja, werde ihn trotzdem wenigstens noch diese Saison weiterfahren. Vielleicht gönne ich mir dann zur nächsten Saison einen um die 1500g und noch ne neue Gabel um die 1500g, das wäre dann in der Kombination fast 1kg leichter als meine aktuelle Kombination, vermutlich dann auch weniger kopflastig als mit der aktuellen Gabel, die hat knapp über 2kg.


----------



## brilli (9. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> 1200?



Droessiger SL HT??
da bleib ich lieber bei biria und cube.


----------



## uli49 (9. Juli 2010)

brilli schrieb:


> Droessiger SL HT??
> da bleib ich lieber bei biria und cube.



Ich trau mich wenigstens, es in die Galerie zu stellen.

Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand findet, der Dir erklärt, dass alle miteinander aus derselben Taiwanesischen Rahmenschmiede kommen und was der Begriff Custom bedeutet, dann darfst Du hier wieder mitreden.


----------



## brilli (9. Juli 2010)

uli49 schrieb:


> Ich trau mich wenigstens, es in die Galerie zu stellen.
> 
> Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand findet, der Dir erklärt, dass alle miteinander aus derselben Taiwanesischen Rahmenschmiede kommen und was der Begriff Custom bedeutet, dann darfst Du hier wieder mitreden.



wie oft mußt du eigentlich bei DIR die glasscheiben wechseln?


----------



## uli49 (9. Juli 2010)

brilli schrieb:


> wie oft mußt du eigentlich bei DIR die glasscheiben wechseln?



Könntest Du bitte diese Frage dummenkompatibel stellen? Da meine Detektoren (Ironie-, Sarkasmus-, Humor-) voll ausgefahren sind und ich die Frage trotzdem nicht verstehe, scheint mir das ganz angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe noch ein im Keller, an der Wand hängen. Kann ich ja mal bei glegnheit wiegen.


----------



## Bassooka (9. Juli 2010)

@CHAKA-Commander: Das wäre nett, bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## nedschneebly (22. Dezember 2010)

........................


----------



## brilli (23. Dezember 2010)

nedschneebly schrieb:


> joo
> und ich bin stolz drauf..hab den rahmen im tausch gegen eine avid 3 bekommen und dann aufgebaut.




tolles teil
ich hoffe ich werde nicht zu persönlich aber du solltest es mit dem putzen nicht übertreiben!

frohes fest


----------



## Bassooka (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde meinen Biria Rahmen wohl im Frühjahr ausmustern. Ich habe nämlich endlich rausgefunden warum ich mich nur auf meinem Biria nicht wirklich wohl fühle: Die Geometrie des Rahmens ist einfach total merkwürdig. Zum einen ist das Steuerrohr bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich kurz, da ich einen größeren Rahmen habe (53er Höhe glaub ich) ist die Sitzposition also recht stark überhöht. Hinzu kommt, dass das Tretlager extrem hoch liegt, höher noch als die Nabenachsen. Normalerweise liegt das Tretlager etwas tiefer. Das führt dann natürlich zu einem sehr instabilen Fahrgefühl. Mir reichts!
Wer weitere Infos und passende Bilder haben will kann das in meinem Blog nachlesen. Außerdem habe ich hier noch Geometriedaten gefunden. Ich kann zwar kein Wort polnisch aber das meiste versteht man auch so.


----------



## brilli (23. Dezember 2010)

bin nie gefahren mit dem biria und ebend so bleibt es neu.
aber mal schauen wie sich alles entwickelt.

mfg brilli


----------



## Bassooka (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde den Rahmen wohl im Frühjahr ausmustern, er nervt mich. Mein Biria ist das einzige meiner Räder auf dem ich mich nicht wirklich wohlfühle. Zum einen ist das Steuerrohr ziemlich kurz, was zu einer recht starken Überhöhung führt, dann ist der Rahmen noch recht kurz und außerdem hat der Rahmen (wenigstens meiner) noch eine weitere geometrische Macke: Das Tretlager liegt zu hoch, sogar höher als die Nabenachsen. Dadurch bekommt das Rad ein sehr wackliges Fahrverhalten und das nervt wirklich. Weitere Details dazu gibts in meinem Blog.
Geometriedaten zum Rahmen gibts übrigens auch hier. Ich kann zwar kein Wort polnisch, aber das meiste versteht man ja auch so...


----------



## Bassooka (23. Dezember 2010)

Ups, Doppelpost, sorry!


----------



## oldmartin76 (7. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt es Biria Freunde? Unglaublich!
Hier mein guter alter Kumpel, der von Harz über Teutoburger Wald bis Eifel vieles mitgemacht hat- OHNE zu Murren.











 



Seit 2004, und immernoch geil! Aber ich hab mich dieses Jahr unter die Fullys gemischt. Trotzdem ist mein Biria noch im Stall!!!

Experten mögen das belächeln, aber das Rad bringt auch Spaß!!!


----------



## nedschneebly (7. Januar 2011)

boah..geil..in rot.also falls du den mal loswerden willst..schrei!welche grösse hat der den??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldmartin76 (7. Januar 2011)

Ist in 18" also M, wenn ich da richtig liege.


----------



## kurumbawien (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo, etwas verspätet zum thread, aber ich habe unlängst ein Biria RS Pro Racing erworben (in ebay um 230 EUR, größtenteils XT bestückt, Lenker / Vorbau Truvativ, Gabel RTS Gila).
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Schaltauge verbogen ist (zum Rad hin), was natürlich die Schaltung negativ beeinflusst.
Ich habe es vorsichtig etwas zurück gebogen, was die Schaltprobleme größtenteils beseitigt hat, aber besser wäre natürlich ein neues. Da es Biria als Firma so nicht mehr gibt, weiß ich nicht, wie ich mir das besorgen kann, falls beim weiteren Verbiegen das Schaltauge brechen sollte.
Hat da jemand einen (kostengünstigen) Tipp (oder vielleicht sogar ein Schaltauge, das er nicht mehr benötigt)?
Beste Grüße aus Wien
k.


----------



## Bassooka (14. Juni 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall sicherlich bei so einem Spezialisten: http://www.schaltauge.de/


----------



## ChrisBochum (14. Juni 2011)

Was du machen solltest ist ein Foto und einmal das Schaltauge in originalgröße auf papier abmalen, sollte es dann mal brechen und du bekommst keinen ersatz kannst du wenigstens das schaltauge nachfeilen.


----------



## kurumbawien (15. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, Fotos wollte ich sowieso machen, wenn ich nochmals biegen sollte. Im Augenblick funktioniert die Schaltung aber zufriedenstellend. Alle Gänge lassen sich schalten und auch ohne Kettengeräusche fahren, bis auf "klein auf klein" und "groß auf groß", aber die verwendet sowieso kein vernünftiger Mensch!
Das Nachfeilen eines Schaltauges stelle ich mir lustig vor, vor allem für die Stufe brauchts wohl sowas wie eine Oberfräse. Auch die Beschaffung des Rohlings wird nicht so einfach sein. Beim Biegen habe ich gemerkt, wie steif das Ding ist, also gehe ich davon aus, dass es auch spröde ist (spezielle Alulegierung).
Gruß,
k.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Juni 2011)

Das passende Schaltauge für den Rahmen kriegst du in jedem Fahrradladen, nur halt leider nicht so schön bunt mit dem Logo drauf. An sich hat das Teil aber eine sehr gängige Form.
Hatte auch mal ein Biria Pro RS, es hieß nur Ragos. Die Geometrie hat mir nur nicht allzu gut gefallen, Rahmen wog bei 18" 1994g.


----------



## kurumbawien (15. Juni 2011)

Danke EvilEvo, die Info beruhigt mich! Da werde ich dann doch noch weiter biegen (natürlich mit vorangehendem Foto und Abzeichnen). Für die Kette kann die Fehlstellung der Schaltung ja auch nicht das Beste sein!
Ja, die Geometrie ist etwas merkwürdig, das Tretlager liegt ziemlich hoch, aber ich werde mich schon noch daran gewöhnen.
Gruß,
k.


----------



## EvilEvo (15. Juni 2011)

Das hohe Tretlager fand ich meistens garnicht schlecht, der extrem flache Lenkwinkel hat mich eher gestört, zumindest war der sehr flach im Vergleich zu meinem damaligen Erstrad, war immer bisschen komisch da aufzusteigen.


----------



## Bassooka (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe meinen Biria RS mittlerweile ausgemustert. Die Geometrie vom Drössiger 9.1 SL gefällt mir um Längen besser, ich fühle mich - besonders bei technischen Sachen - 1000 mal wohler auf dem Rad. Abgesehen davon ist der Rahmen auch deutlich leichter als der Biria...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob2211 (1. November 2015)




----------



## CoolRider (9. November 2019)

Ich bin auch einer Und brauche Hilfe...
Ich habe keinen Plan, was ich da dran bauen kann. Tretlager? Welche Räder?

Sattelstütze/Steuersatz weiß ich))

Geometrie des Rahmen passt wie ein Eimer unter meinen Arsch. Leider fährt es noch mit Felgenbremse und 3x8. Daher will ich auf Disc und 2x?? umbauen.

Vllt. sind die Poster dieses Themas ja hier noch aktiv.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. November 2019)

Stell halt mal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Rahmen ein.

Aber er stammt ja noch aus ner Zeit, in der ziemlich alles standardisiert war:

26" Laufräder, vorne wie hinten Schnellspanner
BSA-Tretlager
1 1/8" Steuersatz durchgehend für semiintegrierte Steuersätze
IS 2000 - Bremssattel hinten
Den Durchmesser des Sitzrohrs kannst Du sicherlich selbst ausmessen


----------



## CoolRider (10. November 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Den Durchmesser des Sitzrohrs kannst Du sicherlich selbst ausmessen.


Jo, den kenne ich.

Nabenbreiten sind wohl 135/100.

Ist die Größe der Discs in irgendeiner Art beschränkt?

Vorne ist eine Manitou RSeven.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. November 2019)

Ich würde hinten nicht über 160mm gehen. Dafür ist der Rahmen im Zweifel nicht ausgelegt. Wenn Du mehr bräuchtest, wäre die RSeven wohl auch falsch.
Ne RSeven ist ne gute Gabel, aber nicht die steifste auf der Welt. Hier sollte man m. E. vernünftigerweise auch bei 180 bleiben und nicht höher gehen.


----------



## CoolRider (10. November 2019)

Ok, ich denke, dass sollte auch reichen, ich bin eher flach bis bissle mehr als flach unterwegs.

Schade, dass die Biria(ex)Fahrer nicht mehr hier aktiv sind. Die haben auf den Fotos Scheibenbremsen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (10. November 2019)

Doch, bin ich  kann dir nur nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, außer, dass der Rahmen definitiv nur bis 160mm Scheibengröße hinten zugelassen war. Unbedingt dran halten, sonst wird's krumm. Alles Weitere hast du ja schon erfahren,  2x10-fach würde ich verbauen, 11-fach dürfte eh nicht ins Ausfallende passen.


----------



## CoolRider (10. November 2019)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Doch2x10-fach würde ich verbauen, 11-fach dürfte eh nicht ins Ausfallende passen.



Wirklich Dachte, das geht. Sind die Kassetten nicht gleich breit?


----------



## CoolRider (11. November 2019)

Try2PownYou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 421077
> Sorry für die Unordnung! Gerade eben fertig geworden. Mein Arbeitsrad...60km täglich zur Arbeit.  Den selben Rahmen habe ich auch noch glücklicherweise in ROT ergattert! Den bau ich dann für die Schlammschlachten im Wald um.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421078
> Komponenten: Magura MT5 vorne und MT4 hinten mit jeweils 180mm Stormscheiben. Fox talas 32 100/140...bleibt natürlich auf 100mm . Sram X9 10Fach mit Via GT trigger. SLX Umwerfer. Kurbel ist ne Raceface ...Lenker und Vorbau XLC...Ansonsten für den Comfort Ledergriffe und Ledersattel von Brooks.


----------



## CoolRider (11. November 2019)

Der hat wohl hinten 180er drauf.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. November 2019)

Auf eigenes Risiko kannst Du alles verbauen. Kann sein, dass es hält, kann auch sein, dass nicht. Dein Risiko.


----------



## EvilEvo (11. November 2019)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Wirklich Dachte, das geht. Sind die Kassetten nicht gleich breit?


Man liest immer wieder, dass die Kette auf dem letzten Ritzel am Rahmen schleift bzw. der letzte Gang oft nicht schaltbar ist, weil die Kette vorher schon am Rahmen anschlägt. Gerade bei diesem alten Rahmen ist das Problem durchaus wahrscheinlich. Die Kassetten sind zwar gleich breit (zumindest für MTB), die Architektur ist aber anders.


----------



## CoolRider (12. November 2019)

Ah, mmh. Bin im Moment gedanklich beim SRAM XD Freilauf und ner 12-Fach Kassette. Die Kettenstrebe ist bei meinem Rahmen nach außen geschwungen (s-förmig) und nicht gerade. Vllt. passt es ja...
Aber wenn, dann schleift es direkt auf der Höhe des Schaltauges? Bei 1x12 geht es ja sicherlich recht schräg zur Kurbel.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. November 2019)

Es geht auch darum, dass Du als kleinstes Ritzel ein 10er statt - wie im Baujahr des Rahmens üblich - ein 11er Ritzel hast. Die Kette kommt also näher zur Nabenmitte und damit auch weiter runter Richtung Kettenstrebe. Kann also im dümmsten Fall sein, dass sie oben über die Kettenstrebe schrammt.


----------



## CoolRider (12. November 2019)

Arge, das verstehe ich...hätte, würde, könnte.

Wenn ich das jetzt probiere und es ist zu eng, müsste ich Freilauf, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Shifter tauschen!!??!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. November 2019)

Oder den Rahmen. Wäre wahrscheinlich deutlich billiger.   

Es gibt auch 11-fach-Kassetten mit einem 11er als kleinstem Ritzel. Allerdings m. W. nicht für XD-Freilauf. Würde also heißen, Kassette und Freilaufkörper wären zu tauschen.
Beispiel: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sunrace-mx8-11-fach-kassette-11-46-535478


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoolRider (12. November 2019)

Dem Shifter und dem Schaltwerk ist das egal, ob 11 oder 12?


----------



## CoolRider (12. November 2019)

Mir scheinen die neueren Rahmen zu schräg nach hinten abfallend und 29“ finde ich auch ein wenig komisch.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. November 2019)

Sorry, hatte irgendwie im Kopf, dass Du einen 1x11-Antrieb verbauen möchtest. Da gibt es auch eine mit 11er-Ritzel als kleinstem: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=272929;menu=1000,2,82;mid[1074]=1;pgc[62]=20044


----------

